# oil reset



## terry325xiwagon (Apr 11, 2004)

What resets maintenance computer for oil change intervals? Taking off the filter or do the service guys reset it manually? Those who take off the oil filter before 15k first oil change keep wanting to reset computer. I'm trying to figure out why.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

1. It's not automatic. It needs to be connected to the dealer computer or you need to go through a key sequence.

2. What are you trying to ask?


----------



## terry325xiwagon (Apr 11, 2004)

If I change my oil and filter myself before first oil change (15k service), can BMW service center tell its been changed. Would it be free at 15k?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

terry325xiwagon said:


> If I change my oil and filter myself before first oil change (15k service), can BMW service center tell its been changed. Would it be free at 15k?


The dealer most likely won't know you changed it yourself unless you put in something other than an OEM oil filter / oil.

Don't reset the count down inbetween the 15k services. I simply change my oil when it says 7500 miles to go, then again when it's at zero.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

terry325xiwagon said:


> If I change my oil and filter myself before first oil change (15k service), can BMW service center tell its been changed. Would it be free at 15k?


 While under maintenance, all the scheduled (eg every 15K) oil changes are free. If you want to change the oil more frequently, then the additional oil changes are on your dime, whether you do them yourself or have the dealer do them.


----------



## jayf (Aug 26, 2004)

*how to reset*

I am out of warranty on my 02 m3. I did my first oil change and needed to reset the oil service indicator. There is some sequence of pressing and holding buttons on the dash to reset. Does anyone know the sequence. I hate to pay my dealer for an oil change just to reset the indicator


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

jayf said:


> I am out of warranty on my 02 m3. I did my first oil change and needed to reset the oil service indicator. There is some sequence of pressing and holding buttons on the dash to reset. Does anyone know the sequence. I hate to pay my dealer for an oil change just to reset the indicator


On my e30, I reset my oil service indicator by jumping two connections in the service plug.

I found a similar diy for the e36: http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e36/electrical/e36_reset_service_lights.html

I found this on roadfly to reset the e46 (I haven't tried it, so don't know if it works): Press and hold the trip meter button and turn the ignition key to accessory position. Hold for 5 secs until you see "Reset" appear. Release and immediately press and hold again for another 5 secs until "Reset" flashes. Release and press again and the service counter should read a little over 15k miles.

Alex


----------



## jayf (Aug 26, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> On my e30, I reset my oil service indicator by jumping two connections in the service plug.
> 
> I found a similar diy for the e36: http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e36/electrical/e36_reset_service_lights.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, Alex: I think that works for my car. I watched the SA do it once but he would not tell me what he was doing


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

jayf said:


> Thanks, Alex: I think that works for my car. I watched the SA do it once but he would not tell me what he was doing


Let us know if it works!

Alex


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That sequence I believe only works on E46s after the deletion of the DLC (SOP 09/00). I've never tried it on an earlier one. The earliest car I've done it on was a 03/01 M3 about 3 weeks ago. The display actually blinks 'Re' not 'Reset.'


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> That sequence I believe only works on E46s after the deletion of the DLC (SOP 09/04). I've never tried it on an earlier one. The earliest car I've done it on was a 03/01 M3 about 3 weeks ago. The display actually blinks 'Re' not 'Reset.'


 It just worked on my '02 330i. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> It just worked on my '02 330i. :dunno:


Oops, I meant SOP 09/00. 330s between 06/00 and then had the DLC, so I'm not sure if you need to use the DLC and reset tool or if the key sequence works.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> That sequence I believe only works on E46s after the deletion of the DLC (SOP 09/00). I've never tried it on an earlier one. The earliest car I've done it on was a 03/01 M3 about 3 weeks ago. The display actually blinks 'Re' not 'Reset.'


What's DLC (SOP 09/00)?


----------



## jayf (Aug 26, 2004)

*sequence worked on my '02 m3*

the sequence worked on my '02 m3. My buddy did it on his "01 m3 and it also worked. Thanx


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Nobody pointed out, that if you reset the indicator for an in between oil change, your dealer may give you a hassle about changing it when it is due since the service indicator will not agree.

Also, for low mileage people, you get a free oil chane 1 year after the last oil change, even if you haven't driven enough miles yet. The SI si NOT rest for these annual oil changes, and you still get one when it is due by the SI. The deal is, if SI is expected to roll over within 60 days of the 1 year mark, the do the oil SERVICE and reset the counter.

On some models there is a difference between an oil SERVICE and an oil CHANGE. Details are in your Warranty and Service manual.


----------



## Poison Rice (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow, you guys change your oil at every 15,000 miles? Or is it Kilometers?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Poison Rice said:


> Wow, you guys change your oil at every 15,000 miles? Or is it Kilometers?


 :tsk: :eeps: :yikes:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Sequence worked for my 2000 323. :freakdanc 

Also completed my first DIY oil change on the E46. It wasnt so bad, except when I was trying to figure out what 25 Nm means in ft lbs, as my torque wrench has a wierd Nm scale on the back and 25 Nm = 120+ ft lbs. I knew that couldnt be right and figured it to be about 18.5 ft lbs. That seemed to work. No leaks.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Poison Rice said:


> Wow, you guys change your oil at every 15,000 miles? Or is it Kilometers?


Actually the service indicator starts counting down at 15,525 miles. Only if you drive like a granny will you go that far between changes. The record for count down is someting like 6,500 actual miles. It is based on fuel consumption, so the harder you drive, the earlier you get a change.

And no matter what, you get oil should be (and BMW will do so for free) changed every 12 months.


----------



## dcrofford (Dec 31, 2005)

*thanks a lot it DOES work!*



BahnBaum said:


> Let us know if it works!
> 
> Alex


I live in Texas and my bimmer sis is in Ca. I changed my oil after the local dealer closed so I called her to get Creviers # in Ca., only to find they were closed as well. This is New Years eve so now Im calling BMW of Maui only to find the answer was here on Bimmerfest all along. 
Thanks Again,
DC


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

dcrofford said:


> I live in Texas and my bimmer sis is in Ca. I changed my oil after the local dealer closed so I called her to get Creviers # in Ca., only to find they were closed as well. This is New Years eve so now Im calling BMW of Maui only to find the answer was here on Bimmerfest all along.
> Thanks Again,
> DC


 No, *THANK YOU* for using search to find your answer instead of asking another inane question which has been answered 100 times. Seriously. More people here can learn from you.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

:stupid:


----------



## FunnyMoneyOSU (Jun 21, 2007)

*Oil Change Mileage*

Press and hold the trip meter button and turn the ignition key to accessory position. Hold for 5 secs until you see "Reset" appear. Release and immediately press and hold again for another 5 secs until "Reset" flashes. Release and press again and the service counter should read a little over 15k miles

It just worked on my 2005 330i... thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## dragon52 (Jun 25, 2007)

FunnyMoneyOSU said:


> Press and hold the trip meter button and turn the ignition key to accessory position. Hold for 5 secs until you see "Reset" appear. Release and immediately press and hold again for another 5 secs until "Reset" flashes. Release and press again and the service counter should read a little over 15k miles
> 
> It just worked on my 2005 330i... thanks! :thumbup:


Tried it on my 2003 325I but no success...

got the __set light come on; then reset; then blinking reset... but no reset.

it may have to be done manually by computer.


----------



## dwnhiler (Jul 7, 2007)

what if i have a 328i 2007 which is a keyless entry i dont think i know how to put it on accessory position and to hold it down any suggestions


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

That sequence is for older models. I doubt it will work on your 2007 model.


----------



## chirag425 (Mar 14, 2008)

BahnBaum said:


> On my e30, I reset my oil service indicator by jumping two connections in the service plug.
> 
> I found a similar diy for the e36: http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e36/electrical/e36_reset_service_lights.html
> 
> ...


I tried this on my 2001 bmw 330i and it worked like a charm.


----------



## chirag425 (Mar 14, 2008)

Press and hold the trip meter button and turn the ignition key to accessory position. Hold for 5 secs until you see "Reset" appear. Release and immediately press and hold again for another 5 secs until "Reset" flashes. Release and press again and the service counter should read a little over 15k miles. 

this worked on my 2001 330i


----------



## therock (Mar 19, 2008)

How much do dealers usually charge for the oil change? I'm used to doing it myself.


----------



## ljpatten (Jun 11, 2008)

*Dealer Oil Change*

Interesting question. I just found the answer today. I recently purchased my 1st 325i and wanted to get the oil changed. Since I wanted to do things right I went to the dealer and asked him how much for an oil change? He said 98 bucks. Right there I decieded to do it myself.
This thread has been quite helpful. I'm going to try to get my iol change indicator reset.


----------



## M3Fever (Jun 19, 2008)

*Oil Lights Reset*

I can only speak for the 1999 M3 but it you ground pin 7 on the DLC connector for 7 to 9 seconds and it resets your lights for the oil change mileage.:thumbup:


----------



## M3Fever (Jun 19, 2008)

*Oil Change Reset*

This link may help for some of you on the oil change resets:

http://www.autoshoppingcenter.com/servicelights/Bmw.html
:thumbup:


----------



## BADASSDUDE (Jun 28, 2008)

BahnBaum said:


> On my e30, I reset my oil service indicator by jumping two connections in the service plug.
> 
> I found a similar diy for the e36: http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e36/electrical/e36_reset_service_lights.html
> 
> ...


I have tried this on my 1999 318i SE and cant get it to work, it maybe because i have had an inspection II done while there is 700 miles still to go and it needs to be at zero, i am kinda hoping someone will tell me what to do 
regards:bawling:


----------



## BADASSDUDE (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry, its an E46


----------



## d_young54 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oil Service Frustration: I have a 2000 328i. It shows "Oilservice -4950 mi". I've tried the grounding Pin 7 trick, the holding in the odometer reset trick, even cycling the main battery power, and the "-4950" sticks. Any more ideas?
Thanks,
Doug Young


----------



## iqbal325i (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you soo much, I just tried your method and it worked however a new sign has poped up, it says the 15,321 then it says inspection right next to it? DO you have any idea what that means?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

iqbal325i said:


> Thank you soo much, I just tried your method and it worked however a new sign has poped up, it says the 15,321 then it says inspection right next to it? DO you have any idea what that means?


Thats how many miles till next inspection. In other words reset = successful. :thumbup:


----------



## ottb (Sep 25, 2008)

tried the shortcut with the mileage reset and turning the key to aux, but got a "test" on the display but no "reset" displayed on my 2000 Z3. The Z3 doesn't have mileage indicator it has idiot lights green to yellow to red indicating oil change due. Any suggestions for resetting on a Z3 with idiot lights?


----------



## hh37 (Aug 3, 2009)

*How to reset Oil Change indicator*

This worked on my 2002 325i, thanks!



FunnyMoneyOSU said:


> Press and hold the trip meter button and turn the ignition key to accessory position. Hold for 5 secs until you see "Reset" appear. Release and immediately press and hold again for another 5 secs until "Reset" flashes. Release and press again and the service counter should read a little over 15k miles
> 
> It just worked on my 2005 330i... thanks! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## funksavage (May 20, 2008)

This sequence did not work on my 2005 330i ZHP. When I hold the odo button, 'test' comes up. I then turned the key to the accessory position (I tried both the 1st and 2nd position since I can't see any markings on the ignition switch. I hold the odo button in until 'reset' is displayed. I release and immediately press and hold the odo button again. In a few seconds, 'reset' flashes. I release and hold the odo button again. When it is done flashing, 'end' is displayed... and my milage number stays the same. My car is playing games with me. It acts just like everyone here says it should but then the stubborn -4500 stays right there! I too replace my oil every 5,000 miles-ish. I'm using Mobil 1 (sacrificing 1 quart to rinse out system), full synthetic 5w-20 with OEM oil filter with the cap tightened to 25Nm... and my car ignores my TLC and won't reset. Anyone have a hint for my car?


----------



## mgvincent (Jul 17, 2007)

*2008 535xi oil light reset*

It's different for the 2008 535 xi. Make sure car is in accessory mode. Press and hold the Check and Trip Meter until Check System or Check OK light comes on. Release Both. Press both again and hold them throught the warning symbol (exclamation in the triangle) until it displays which option to reset. Release both. Scroll through the list using the trip meter until you get to the desired item. Release. Press and hold until it asks "Reset?". Release. Press and hold trip meter until it resets. Good luck!! And thanks to all of you who led me down the path to finally stumble on this sequence!


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

BahnBaum said:


> On my e30, I reset my oil service indicator by jumping two connections in the service plug.
> 
> I found a similar diy for the e36: http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e36/electrical/e36_reset_service_lights.html
> 
> ...


Alex, my close friend is a Master BMW Mechanic. And he says for my '05 M3 this process is exactly correct. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Jose Murillo (Dec 1, 2010)

Kaz said:


> 1. It's not automatic. It needs to be connected to the dealer computer or you need to go through a key sequence.
> 
> 2. What are you trying to ask?


The seats are manual. engine 3.0 how do I reset the oil change light? The oil was chaged by my mechanic but he doesn't know how to reset it, therefore everytime i turn off the engine, the oil light comes on as if it hasno oil...PLEASE HELP, IM DESPERATE!!!


----------

